# Como conecto una bocina de las que venden en las electronicas a la PC???



## vicbaporu (May 27, 2012)

Que tal, soy novato en esto de la electroica, y quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con lo siguiente.

Tengo que hacer un proyecto el cual automatize una maqueta de una casa, mediante el uso de un software, el hecho es que tengo un programa el cual manda sonido desde el puerto jack, y necesito manipular la zona de audio dentro de la casa, es decir entre cuartos, pero mi pregunta es la siguiente:

En las electronicas venden bocinas con VCC y tierra, si yo desarmo unos audifonos para conectar el puerto a la pc y  los cables a 2 bocinas separadas entre si funcionaria?

Desde el puerto jack la salida cual cable es vcc y cual es tierra?

Me gustaria mucho que alguien me ayudara con esto, ya que si quisiera hacer este proyecto....


----------



## Ferdinando12 (May 27, 2012)

> el hecho es que tengo un programa el cual manda sonido desde el puerto jack


Que bien.... y que programa sería ese?
Sería correcto asumir que quieres controlar con sonido las zonas de audio dentro de la casa?

El resto ni amerita ponerse a aclararlo por ser tan confusa la idea.

1) Quieres controlar que cosa
2) Con que cosa quieres controlar

Si respondes correctamente estas preguntas será fácil ayudarte.

*La calidad de la respuesta está relacionada con la calidad de la pregunta*

.-


----------



## vicbaporu (May 27, 2012)

Es uno que programe en c++, lo unico que hace es que mediante un openfiledialog obtengo la direccion de la musica, y con el componente de windows media lo reproduzco y ps ya suenan las bocinas de la lap.

Lo que quiero controlar es el sonido en determinadas zonas, que desde el programa puedas decirle que solo ponga audio en la sala, o solo en un cuarto, pero realmente lo que necesito es saber como cablearlo, porque nunca he reproducido algun sonido con las bocinas que venden en las electronicas.

Pensaba conectar como si fueran audifonos, es decir cortar un cable de audifono y por medio del cable conectarlo a 2 bocinas y al puerto jack de mi pc, o algo asi, pero nose si el cable de los audifonos tenga vcc y tierra, o como se maneje esta conexion...


----------



## lubeck (May 28, 2012)

quizas esta imagen te sirva...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (May 28, 2012)

Cualquier cosa que conectes a las salidas de audio de una PC, debe ser amplificado, a lo sumo puedes conectar unos audífonos directamente y escucharas música en ellos pero no podrás reproducir nada en cualquier bocina a menos que conectes un amplificador en esa salida, esa es la primera parte, ahora quieres controlar que se reproduce en cada sala desde una única salida de audio? el control deberá ser externo a la PC ya sea con una llave o relay que conecte esa unica salida de audio con una u otra sala.

.-


----------

